
Ask HN: Comparing offer to current employment - quantifiedCoder
I&#x27;ve been on my current job for around 9 months. I do great work and everyone really likes me and I have a fantastic team that works around me. However a recruiter for a local company recently reached out to me and out of curiosity and a need for interview practice I went and interviewed with their team. They&#x27;ve got a great team and they&#x27;re a little better put together with office space, hardware, etc. than my current employer.<p>Long story short they liked me and send me an offer of $80k base salary, 4 weeks of vacation, fully paid health insurance and a company funded health savings account to cover the copays, 401k with a similar match to my current company. However I&#x27;m fresh out of school and I&#x27;m not sure how to compare this to my current job.<p>My current job pays $65k base salary with $10k in bonuses paid out quarterly. I&#x27;ve had a really easy time hitting the criteria for these bonuses so I count them as part of my salary. 401k, 2 weeks of vacation, and a relatively affordable health plan ($90&#x2F;month).<p>So on paper I will only make $5k more. I know vacation should be factored in but in all honesty I barely use vacation on my current job. Also I&#x27;ll be getting $90 more a month as well as saving on the copays for Dr. Visits which should be factored in.<p>So my question is: Is this offer worth taking? Does it make sense? Or should I stick with my current company and hope that my loyalty will be rewarded? Should I take the offer to my current company and negotiate for better salary? Just looking for input and ideas.
======
elmojenkins
If the new company is adding value to your credentials and also has room to
grow, then maybe its work taking the offer.

But if it's the same job, with _only_ a few more dollars in your pocket, I
would evaluate the situation a little more. As they say 'the grass is always
greener on the other side', you don't want to trade 1 set of issues for
another.

You've only been around for 9 months, In my book you're still 'the new guy',
so I personally don't see much room for negotiation.

Don't wait for shit to change where you are at though, it wont.

~~~
quantifiedCoder
Credentials would remain about the same (Senior Developer -> Senior Software
Engineer) I figure if I can negotiate them up to $85k it'd be worth the move.
4 weeks of vacation is worth something too I guess.

